

From Zero to Rabbit in 30 Days - dikunlun
http://wiredcraft.com/posts/2013/11/20/from-zero-to-rabbit-in-30-days.html

======
xfax
Wow, this is timely. I was just looking at these two yesterday for a
distributed computing framework I am building.

After some research I decided to go with RabbitMQ as well, but mainly because
of the out-of-the-box support for authentication.

------
tesmar2
I always thought that just using protocol buffers and ZeroMQ and the speed
advantage that buys you over having to go through a broker made it worth just
using ZeroMQ.

~~~
memracom
That speed might not be an advantage. If RabbitMQ is fast enough then why
would you pay the price of the more complex ZeroMQ in order to get more speed?
In any case, I have built applications that used both RabbitMQ and ZeroMQ for
different roles. For instance a bunch of processes using AMQP to communicate
about their core work but all of them also use ZeroMQ to report their status
to a supervisor process which managed them. And there was a db server that I
built which used a ZeroMQ version of the memcache protocol to persist data
short term.

ZeroMQ works great but when you need a message queue, be aware that there is
NO message queue in ZeroMQ and that is why it is called _Zero_ MQ

